
Open Source REST API for SpaceX data - sdoering
https://github.com/r-spacex/SpaceX-API
======
alien1993
Just want to point out that this is not an official API made by SpaceX, but by
people hanging around
[https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex](https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex).

~~~
scandox
> hanging around

You make them sound like junkyard dogs :)

Edit: Added smiley face to show I was merely amused by the phrasing.

~~~
mrmondo
Bit harsh wording wise, but yeah I totally agree that’s a rough description of
a community that made something neat.

~~~
whymauri
Is this a generational disconnect? I have no negative connotations of the
phrase "hanging around" (currently in college). Just curious.

~~~
mrmondo
Perhaps, I’m 30 if that helps.

In _this_ context it sounded very derogatory, as if they had nothing better to
do and were just doing something likely useless or some such.

------
magnat
Is there a schema definition available for this API or you are supposed to
figure it out by looking at actual replies and hope it doesn't change?

Is there even an equvalent of XSD but for JSON?

~~~
growse
Like [http://json-schema.org/](http://json-schema.org/), or
[https://swagger.io/specification/](https://swagger.io/specification/) ?

Doesn't look like there's any schema or spec in the repo.

~~~
oneweekwonder
Example of using json-schema will be json-editor[0] and for swagger(openapi)
the online specification editor[1].

You can also generate client and server code from your swagger spec for
multiple languages. The generated code a bit crude. But you can tweak swagger-
code-gen to fit your needs.

[0]: [https://json-editor.github.io/json-editor/](https://json-
editor.github.io/json-editor/)

[1]: [https://editor.swagger.io/](https://editor.swagger.io/)

------
TomMarius
What could that be used for, apart from news reporting automation?

~~~
kuroikyu
I used it as a data source when I wanted to learn React:
[https://kuroikyu.github.io/spacex-
launches/](https://kuroikyu.github.io/spacex-launches/)

~~~
spacenick88
Great site, thank you! Looking at the Falcon Heavy Roadster launch, is it
intended that all stages have "Land success: x" even though just the center
core failed to land?

~~~
kuroikyu
Thank you! You're right, I'll have to investigate. It's been a while since I
made it and I might have missed something, good catch!

------
cnorthwood
I wonder if this kind of data would be better structured in a semantic web
way, with a well-defined schema and RDF rather than a siloed JSON REST thing.

~~~
seanhandley
I smell a GraphQL rewrite!

------
gregman1
.Net, PowerShell

We are doomed.

